# Man Drowns his 1 yr old cockerspaniel



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This creep lives near me.
I hope he gets jail time!

Does this seem to be happening more and more often, people abusing animals? It does to me...

Man charged in dog drowning


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sick people. They take it out on those that love them the most...and can't talk back/fight back. Poor pup - how awful.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

If he is mentally disturbed, that would be one thing. But he was drunk. He does deserve jail time.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am speechless. It really breaks my heart when I read about stuff like this. I hope that creep gets the maximun punishment available.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, if he were an NFL star... 

It would seem that the world is going nuts. :no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Disgusting*

DISGUSTING

HE should go to JAIL FOR A LONG TIME!

I pray they DON'T GET another dog.

That poor Cocker Spaniel!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't read it .. I couldn't handle it right now. 

I am a recovering alcoholic and would NEVER have hurt my dogs intentionally when drunk!!!! This guy is just a sociopath or very mentally ill!!!

You are right Laura- the world has gone nuts.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't read the article just yet either but this is heartbreaking. What that poor dog suffered.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It is disgusting. I know the road. I'm sure I've passed it many times, it's very near my sister's home. Woods everywhere. He thought he could bury the dog and be done with it. I'm glad someone turned him in. He could have easily gotten away with this otherwise.

The article that I'm reading in my paper is an update. The link you're seeing is from this summer. Not sure why the latest article cannot be linked. He's been indicted in Circuit Court with various animal cruelty crimes, too cruel to mention, and goes to trial on Oct 4. He could get 3 years behind bars and/or face 6 thousand dollars in fines. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

UGH.. Hope he goes to jail for along time and someone in jail abuses him!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No, he does NOT deserve jail time. He deserves the same fate he gave his poor dog.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Horrifying. I hope he gets the max...even that isn't enough.


----------

